# schon lange



## Debbi_5

... wird "schon lange" benutzt? 

Hallo, 
wie oben geschrieben, möchte ich gern wissen, was "schon lange" eigentlich heisst und in welchen Fällen es benutzt wird.... 

Kann man zB sagen: Ich wünsche mir _schon lange _/_seit langer_ Zeit ein Pferd. 
                             Ich hab mir _schon lange_ / _lange Zeit_ ein Pferd gewünscht, und jetzt habe ich es endlich zum Geburtstag gekriegt. 
                             Ich spiele schon lange Volleyball..
                             Sie hat eine Reise nach Italien gebucht weil sie schon lange Italien bereisen wollte. Dann wird sie krank und musste zuhause bleiben. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## ger4

Deine Beispielsätze sind alle korrekt und logisch:

Ich wünsche mir _*schon lange / = **seit langer* Zeit ein Pferd. __
Ich hab (= habe) mir schon *lange / = **lange Zeit* ein Pferd gewünscht, und jetzt habe ich es endlich zum Geburtstag gekriegt (= bekommen). __
Ich spiele *schon lange* Volleyball.__
Sie hat (besser: hatte) eine Reise nach Italien gebucht*,* weil sie *schon lange* Italien bereisen wollte. Dann wird (besser: wurde) sie krank und musste zuhause bleiben._

Vielleicht können Muttersprachler die Sätze ins Italienische übersetzen, dann hätte man die Möglichkeit, die Verwendung von "schon lange" mit der entsprechenden Struktur im Italienischen zu vergleichen. Wie man "schon lange" übersetzt oder definiert, hängt schließlich immer vom Zusammenhang ab.


----------



## Debbi_5

Holger2014 said:


> Deine Beispielsätze sind alle korrekt und logisch:
> 
> Ich wünsche mir _*schon lange / = **seit langer* Zeit ein Pferd. _  --> ist hier "seit langer Zeit " auch korrekt? ( Zeit ist nicht grün markiert  ) _
> Ich hab mir schon *lange / = **lange Zeit* ein Pferd gewünscht, und jetzt habe ich es endlich zum Geburtstag gekriegt. __
> Ich spiele *schon lange* Volleyball.__
> Sie hat eine Reise nach Italien gebucht, (Komma) weil sie *schon lange* Italien bereisen wollte. Dann wird (besser: wurde) sie krank und musste zuhause bleiben._
> 
> Vielleicht können Muttersprachler die Sätze ins Italienische übersetzen, dann hätte man die Möglichkeit, die Verwendung von "schon lange" mit der entsprechenden Struktur im Italienischen vergleichen. Wie man "schon lange" übersetzt oder definiert, hängt schließlich immer sehr stark vom Zusammenhang ab.




Vielen Dank! 
Mir ist das jetzt klar... Ich weiss nur nicht , ob einen Unterschied zwischen die Verwendung des Präsens und des Perfekts gibts. Ich meine: Wenn ich seit X Monaten keinen Freund mehr habe, ich würde im Italienischen das Präsens verwenden (ich habe schon lange keinen Freund ).. Ist im deutschen das gleiche oder würde man sagen: ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt?


----------



## ger4

Debbi_5 said:


> Vielen Dank!
> Mir ist das jetzt klar... Ich weiss nur nicht , ob einen Unterschied zwischen die Verwendung des Präsens und des Perfekts gibts. Ich meine: Wenn ich seit X Monaten keinen Freund mehr habe, ich würde im Italienischen das Präsens verwenden (ich habe schon lange keinen Freund ).. Ist im deutschen das gleiche oder würde man sagen: ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt?


Im Deutschen benutzt man hier die Präsensform (im Gegensatz zum Englischen, wo man present perfect benutzt).

Also: Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund (mehr) 

---
Das hätte ich jetzt fast übersehen: Ich wünsche mir *schon seit langer Zeit* ein Pferd  "Zeit" ist also richtig, mir war wohl die Farbe ausgegangen...

Übrigens kann man oft auch den Ausdruck "seit langem" verwenden. Hier sind ein paar Beispiele mit Übersetzungen ins Italienische:
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=lang&l=deit&in=de&lf=de


----------



## Debbi_5

Holger2014 said:


> Im Deutschen benutzt man hier die Präsensform (im Gegensatz zum Englischen, wo man present perfect benutzt).
> 
> Also: Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund (mehr)   --> Achso, ich habe es gegoogelt und habe gelesen Sätze wie: " Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" oder " ich habe über X Jahren keine Freundin mehr " ... oder oft beim Telefonieren gehört: wie geht es dir? Ich habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...
> 
> ---
> Das hätte ich jetzt fast übersehen: Ich wünsche mir *schon seit langer Zeit* ein Pferd  "Zeit" ist also richtig, mir war wohl die Farbe ausgegangen...  --> Kein Problem!


----------



## cuore romano

_ich würde im Italienischen das Präsens verwenden (ich habe schon lange keinen Freund ).._.

Aber würdest du auch _mehr_ sagen, wie Holger es geschrieben hat?

_Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr. - È da tanto che non ho (più) un amico/ragazzo._

Meiner Meinung nach kann man es im Italienischen weglassen - klingt für mich sogar üblicher.


----------



## ger4

Hier sind zwei Links mit italienischen Übersetzungsbeispielen:

"schon":
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=schon&l=deit&in=ac_de&lf=de

"lange":
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=lang&l=deit&in=de&lf=de

Nach den Beispielsätzen zu urteilen, scheint es so zu sein, dass "schon" häufig mit "già" übersetzt werden kann, allerdings offensichtlich nicht in diesem Satz:
"Das weiß ich schon lange" - "Lo so da un pezzo" (?)


----------



## Debbi_5

cuore romano said:


> _ich würde im Italienischen das Präsens verwenden (ich habe schon lange keinen Freund ).._.
> 
> Aber würdest du auch _mehr_ sagen, wie Holger es geschrieben hat?
> 
> _Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr. - È da tanto che non ho (più) un amico/ragazzo._
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach kann man es im Italienischen weglassen - klingt für mich sogar üblicher.




Hallo, ich glaube beides geht... In diesem Fall würde ich beides sagen, aber, wenn zB jemand mich fragt, ob ich noch einen Sprachkurs besuche, antworte ich spontan: "è da tanto che non vado più al corso di lingua" ("ich gehe schon lange nicht mehr zum Sprachkurs") ...


----------



## cuore romano

E infatti non ne hai proprio bisogno! 

Danke!


----------



## Debbi_5

cuore romano said:


> E infatti non ne hai proprio bisogno!
> 
> Danke!


----------



## ger4

Hier ist noch ein Link mit Beispielsätzen (deutsch-italienisch), und zwar diesmal für "schon" und "lange" kombiniert: http://de-it.dict.cc/?s=schon+lange Auf der zweiten Seite findet man folgenden Satz: "Ich habe schon lange nichts (mehr) von dir gehört" - "Non ti sento da così tanto tempo". Der Satz scheint also im Italienischen ganz anders konstruiert zu sein als im Deutschen.


----------



## Debbi_5

Holger2014 said:


> Hier ist noch ein Link mit Beispielsätzen (deutsch-italienisch), und zwar diesmal für "schon" und "lange" kombiniert: http://de-it.dict.cc/?s=schon+lange Auf der zweiten Seite findet man folgenden Satz: "Ich habe schon lange nichts (mehr) von dir gehört" - "Non ti sento da così tanto tempo". Der Satz scheint also im Italienischen ganz anders konstruiert zu sein als im Deutschen.



Ja und im Italienischen wird hier die Präsensform verwendet..

Danke!


----------



## ger4

(nicht #14, sondern #13 - na gut...)

Deine Fragen aus #5 sind noch gar nicht beantwortet worden:



> [...] ich habe es gegoogelt und Sätze gelesen wie: " Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" oder " ich habe seit X Jahren keine Freundin mehr " ... oder oft beim Telefonieren gehört: wie geht es dir? Ich habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...



"Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" *(**)* - dazu gibt es verschiedene Meinungen (siehe #14, #15, #16, #17). 

"Ich habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen" - korrekt, hier benutzt man die Perfektform (siehe Beispielatz c) 

---
Die Präsensform wird in diesem Fall verwendet, wenn man etwas beschreibt, was in der Vergangenheit begonnen hat und bis jetzt (immer noch) andauert:
a. Sie wünscht sich schon lange ein Pferd = sie hat vor langer Zeit "angefangen, sich ein Pferd zu wünschen", und wünscht es sich jetzt immer noch

Die Perfektform drückt dagegen aus, dass etwas, was in der Vergangenheit begonnen hat, nun beendet ist:
b. Sie hat sich schon lange ein Pferd gewünscht = sie hat vor langer Zeit "angefangen, sich ein Pferd zu wünschen", jetzt besitzt sie ein Pferd
c. Ich habe dich schon lange nicht (mehr) gesehen = ich habe dich lange Zeit nicht gesehen, aber jetzt sehe ich dich 

---
Weitere Beispiele:

Präsens:
(1) Ich sehe dich jetzt schon seit Wochen gar nicht mehr! = Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich aufgehört, dich (regelmäßig, zum Beispiel in der Uni, am Arbeitsplatz, beim Einkaufen) zu sehen und jetzt sehe ich dich immer noch nicht" - könnte man zum Beispiel am Telefon sagen, wenn man den Gesprächspartner immer noch nicht sieht (oder zumindest nicht direkt vor sich stehen hat) 
(2) Ich wohne hier seit 1999 = 1999 habe ich "angefangen, hier zu wohnen" (bin hier eingezogen) und wohne jetzt immer noch hier
(3) Seit 1999 wird hier nichts mehr repariert = 1999 hat man aufgehört, Reparaturen durchzuführen und man repariert auch jetzt immer noch nichts (geiziger Vermieter)

Perfekt:
(4) Ich habe dich wochenlang nicht gesehen - Vor ein paar Wochen "habe ich aufgehört, dich zu sehen", jetzt sehe ich dich wieder 
(5) Ich habe hier seit 1999 gewohnt = Ich bin 1999 hier eingezogen ("habe ich angefangen, hier zu wohnen"); jetzt ziehe ich aus (höre auf, hier zu wohnen)
(6) Seit 1999 ist hier nichts mehr repariert worden = 1999 hat man aufgehört, Reparaturen durchzuführen, aber jetzt beginnt man, etwas zu reparieren


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Holger2014 said:


> "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" - klingt nicht korrekt, aber vielleicht gibt es andere Meinungen. Es kann sein,dass es sich hier einfach um einen Anglizismus handelt - oder dass es eine sehr direkte Übersetzung aus dem Englischen ist ("I haven't had")


Ich glaube, dass die _resultative present perfect tense _eine *Gemeinsamkeit *des Englischen und Deutschen ist:

_Ich habe nicht gut geschlafen. > Ich bin müde.
Es hat *schon lange* nicht geregnet. > Der Boden ist ausgetrocknet.
Ich habe *schon lange* keinen Freund mehr gehabt. > Ich bin einsam/_Warning: adult content: _​unbefriedigt._


----------



## Liam Lew's

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube, dass die _resultative present perfect tense _eine *Gemeinsamkeit *des Englischen und Deutschen ist.


Das glaube ich auch. Der Satz "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" klingt für mich vollkommen korrekt. Allerdings würde ich in diesem speziellen Fall "haben+gehabt" oft das Präteritum vorziehen, da es für mich stilistisch besser klingt. Das betrifft aber nur dieses Paar aus Hilfverb und Partizip. Ich denke, in diesem speziellen Fall vermag auch das Präteritum "Ich hatte schon lange keinen Freund mehr", den resultativen Charakter zu vermittlen.


----------



## Glockenblume

Liam Lew's said:


> Ich denke, in diesem speziellen Fall vermag auch das Präteritum "Ich hatte schon lange keinen Freund mehr", den resultativen Charakter zu vermittlen.


Für mich bedeutet das, zumindest schriftsprachlich, etwas anderes:
- Das ist für mich eine in der Vergangenheit liegende Handlung, die nicht zwangsläufig in die Gegenwart hineinreicht.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Für mich bedeutet das, zumindest schriftsprachlich, etwas anderesas ist für mich eine in der Vergangenheit liegende Handlung, die nicht zwangsläufig in die Gegenwart hineinreicht.


Ich seh's wie Liam:


Liam Lew's said:


> Allerdings würde ich in diesem speziellen Fall "haben+gehabt" oft das Präteritum vorziehen, da es für mich stilistisch besser klingt. Das betrifft aber nur dieses Paar aus Hilfverb und Partizip. Ich denke, in diesem speziellen Fall vermag auch das Präteritum "Ich hatte schon lange keinen Freund mehr", den resultativen Charakter zu vermittlen.


Und Plusquamperfekt im präteritalen Kontext:

_Einsam saß sie an der Bar. Sie hatte schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt._ _(_​innerer Monolog: _She hadn't had a boyfriend in ages)._



Vgl. _Einsam saß sie an der Bar. Sie hatte schon lange keinen Freund mehr. (All her friends were gone or dead)._


----------



## Debbi_5

Holger2014 said:


> (nicht #14, sondern #13 - na gut...)
> 
> Deine Fragen aus #5 sind noch gar nicht beantwortet worden:
> 
> 
> "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr gehabt" *(**)* - dazu gibt es verschiedene Meinungen (siehe #14, #15, #16, #17).
> 
> "Ich habe dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen" - korrekt, hier benutzt man die Perfektform (siehe Beispielatz c)
> 
> ---
> Die Präsensform wird in diesem Fall verwendet, wenn man etwas beschreibt, was in der Vergangenheit begonnen hat und bis jetzt andauert:
> a. Sie wünscht sich schon lange ein Pferd = sie hat vor langer Zeit "angefangen, sich ein Pferd zu wünschen", und wünscht es sich jetzt immer noch
> 
> Die Perfektform drückt dagegen aus, dass etwas, was in der Vergangenheit begonnen hat, nun beendet ist:
> b. Sie hat sich schon lange ein Pferd gewünscht = sie hat vor langer Zeit "angefangen, sich ein Pferd zu wünschen", jetzt besitzt sie ein Pferd
> c. Ich habe dich schon lange nicht (mehr) gesehen = ich habe dich lange Zeit nicht gesehen, aber jetzt sehe ich dich
> 
> ---
> Weitere Beispiele:
> 
> Präsens:
> (1) Ich sehe dich jetzt schon seit Wochen gar nicht mehr! = Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich aufgehört, dich (regelmäßig, zum Beispiel in der Uni, am Arbeitsplatz, beim Einkaufen) zu sehen und jetzt sehe ich dich immer noch nicht" - könnte man zum Beispiel am Telefon sagen, wenn man den Gesprächspartner immer noch nicht sieht (oder zumindest nicht direkt vor sich stehen hat)
> (2) Ich wohne hier seit 1999 = 1999 habe ich "angefangen, hier zu wohnen" (bin hier eingezogen) und wohne jetzt immer noch hier
> (3) Seit 1999 wird hier nichts mehr repariert = 1999 hat man aufgehört, Reparaturen durchzuführen und man repariert auch jetzt immer noch nichts (geiziger Vermieter)
> 
> Perfekt:
> (4) Ich habe dich wochenlang nicht gesehen - Vor ein paar Wochen "habe ich aufgehört, dich zu sehen", jetzt sehe ich dich wieder
> (5) Ich habe hier seit 1999 gewohnt = Ich bin 1999 hier eingezogen ("habe ich angefangen, hier zu wohnen"); jetzt ziehe ich aus (höre auf, hier zu wohnen)
> (6) Seit 1999 ist hier nichts mehr repariert worden = 1999 hat man aufgehört, Reparaturen durchzuführen, aber jetzt beginnt man, etwas zu reparieren



Super, Vielen Dank!


----------



## Debbi_5

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube, dass die _resultative present perfect tense _eine *Gemeinsamkeit *des Englischen und Deutschen ist:
> 
> _Ich habe nicht gut geschlafen. > Ich bin müde.
> Es hat *schon lange* nicht geregnet. > Der Boden ist ausgetrocknet.
> Ich habe *schon lange* keinen Freund mehr gehabt. > Ich bin einsam/_Warning: adult content: _​unbefriedigt._



Im zweiten Fall, könnte man nicht "Es regnet schon lange nicht mehr" sagen?
...und im dritten "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr"? ... Ist in diesen Beispielen die Verwendung der Präsensform total falsch ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Debbi_5 said:


> Im zweiten Fall, könnte man nicht "Es regnet schon lange nicht mehr" sagen?
> ...und im dritten "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr"? ... Ist in diesen Beispielen die Verwendung der Präsensform total falsch ?


Wer sagt denn so was? Dann fällt eben das "Resultative" weg, das ich mich doch zu verdeutlichen bemüht habe.


----------



## ger4

Debbi_5 said:


> Im zweiten Fall, könnte man nicht "Es regnet schon lange nicht mehr" sagen?
> ...und im dritten "Ich habe schon lange keinen Freund mehr"? ... Ist in diesen Beispielen die Verwendung der Präsensform total falsch ?


Spontan würde ich nicht sagen, dass die Präsensform hier _falsch _ist. Sie scheint eher "die Tatsache an sich" zu beschreiben, während die Perfektform das "Ergebnis" betont (siehe oben: ...der Boden ist ausgetrocknet).

---
P.S.: Der Satz "Es hat schon lange nicht mehr geregnet" weist trotz der Perfektform nicht unbedingt darauf hin, dass die "regenfreie" Zeit jetzt abgeschlossen ist und es somit zu regnen beginnt (insofern ist die Bezeichnung "Perfekt" vielleicht irreführend - daher der obengenannte Begriff "resultatives Perfekt").


----------



## Debbi_5

Achso jetzt habe ich es verstanden... wenn da nicht stehen würde, dass der Boden ausgetrocknet ist, würde man die Präsensform verwenden...


----------



## ger4

Vielleicht noch ein Beispiel:

(a) Seit Jahren warnt man davor, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht.
(b) Seit Jahren hat man davor gewarnt, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht.

Mit dem Satz (a) könnte ausgedrückt werden, dass immer wieder vor der Einsturzgefahr _gewarnt_ wird (Betonung darauf, dass Warnungen ausgesprochen werden) 
Den Satz (b) würde man eher verwenden, wenn das "Ergebnis" der Einsturzgefahr tatsächlich eingetreten ist, d.h. wenn das Gebäude eingestürzt ist.

Im Zusammenhang:
(a) "Seit Jahren _weisen wir auf die schlechte Bausubstanz hin und warnen_, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht - aber niemand scheint unsere Warnungen ernst zu nehmen"
(b) "_Wir haben seit Jahren davor gewarnt_, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht. Jetzt ist genau das eingetreten, was wir befürchtet haben (das Gebäude ist eingestürzt). Hätte man unsere Warnungen beachtet, wäre das Gebäude rechtzeitig evakuiert, stabilisiert bzw. abgerissen worden"


----------



## Debbi_5

Schimmelreiter said:


> Wer sagt denn so was? Dann fällt eben das "Resultative" weg, das ich mich doch zu verdeutlichen bemüht habe.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung, ich habe es kapiert.


----------



## Debbi_5

Holger2014 said:


> Vielleicht noch ein Beispiel:
> 
> (a) Seit Jahren warnt man davor, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht.
> (b) Seit Jahren hat man davor gewarnt, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht.
> 
> Mit dem Satz (a) könnte ausgedrückt werden, dass immer wieder vor der Einsturzgefahr _gewarnt_ wird (Betonung darauf, dass Warnungen ausgesprochen werden)
> Den Satz (b) würde man eher verwenden, wenn das "Ergebnis" der Einsturzgefahr tatsächlich eingetreten ist, d.h. wenn das Gebäude eingestürzt ist.
> 
> Im Zusammenhang:
> (a) "Seit Jahren _weisen wir auf die schlechte Bausubstanz hin und warnen_, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht - aber niemand scheint unsere Warnungen ernst zu nehmen"
> (b) "_Wir haben seit Jahren davor gewarnt_, dass Einsturzgefahr besteht. Jetzt ist genau das eingetreten, was wir befürchtet haben (das Gebäude ist eingestürzt). Hätte man unsere Warnungen beachtet, wäre das Gebäude rechtzeitig evakuiert, stabilisiert bzw. abgerissen worden"




Danke schön! Ich habe es endlich kapiert


----------

